# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میتونم کنکور بدم؟؟ فووری! ☺

## mehdi.m

سلام دوستان. من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور آزاد هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟ ممنون

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان. من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور آزاد هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟ ممنون



*کنکور ازاد با سراسری یکی شده
به هر حال شما ازاد قبول بشی هم باید انصراف بدی تحصیل همزمان دو رشته با این شرایط نمیشه*

----------


## MOHMAD

باید انصراف بدی

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان. من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور آزاد هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟ ممنون


سلام
این سوال رو از سنجش پرسیدم فردا نتیجه رو میگم
ولی یه سوال. قبلا که کنکور ازاد و سراسری یکی نبود هم نیازی به انصراف بود ایا؟

----------


## artim

تحصیل همزمان دو رشته با شرایط معمولی امکان پذیر نیست
یا باید جزو رتبه های برتر باشی که دو رشته در دو دانشگاه دولتی بخونی
یا
یکی از دو رشته باید پیام نور خوانده بشه
در غیر اینصورت بله انصراف باید داد چه برای ازاد چه غیر ازاد

----------


## sepanta1990

> تحصیل همزمان دو رشته با شرایط معمولی امکان پذیر نیستیا باید جزو رتبه های برتر باشی که دو رشته در دو دانشگاه دولتی بخونییایکی از دو رشته باید پیام نور خوانده بشهدر غیر اینصورت بله انصراف باید داد چه برای ازاد چه غیر ازاد


نه منظورم برا ثبت نام بود. ازاد اگه قبول شد انصراف بده میشه؟قبلا میشد؟

----------


## artim

> نه منظورم برا ثبت نام بود. ازاد اگه قبول شد انصراف بده میشه؟قبلا میشد؟


ببین مسله معافیت تحصیلی هست اگه قبول شد باید یک ماه قبل قبولی انصراف بده واسه لغو معافیت تحصیلی و صدور معافیت تحصیلی جدید البته روزانه که باشی طبق دفترچه باید زودتر انصراف بدی
اگه بحث معافیت نیست باید از اموزش دانشگاه مربوطه پرسید که میشه یا نه که بعد از قبولی انصراف داد
برای ثبت نام که حتما باید قبلش انصراف داده باشی اگه جزو اون مطالب بالا که گفتم نباشی

----------


## MOMHAMMAD.N

سلام
من فارغ التحصیلم و باید امسال حتما برم سربازی
میتونم برم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم و بعدش دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم و نرم دانشگاه و بشینم برای کنکور 95 بخونم و بعدش زمانی که کنکور 95 رو قبول شدم انصراف بدم و برم رشته ای که تو کنکور 95قبول شدم؟

----------


## artim

> سلام
> من فارغ التحصیلم و باید امسال حتما برم سربازی
> میتونم برم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم و بعدش دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم و نرم دانشگاه و بشینم برای کنکور 95 بخونم و بعدش زمانی که کنکور 95 رو قبول شدم انصراف بدم و برم رشته ای که تو کنکور 95قبول شدم؟



بله میشه اما باید یکماه قبل از قبولی در دانشگاه جدید انصراف بدی

----------


## MOMHAMMAD.N

واسم اون یکماه دردسر نمیشه؟
مثلا فرار از خدمت و از اینجور حرفا؟

----------


## artim

> واسم اون یکماه دردسر نمیشه؟
> مثلا فرار از خدمت و از اینجور حرفا؟


از زمان انصراف یکسال فرصت هست که بری خدمت توی مدت یکساله غیبتی درکار نیست

----------


## MOMHAMMAD.N

ممنون

----------


## mehdi.m

> *کنکور ازاد با سراسری یکی شده
> به هر حال شما ازاد قبول بشی هم باید انصراف بدی تحصیل همزمان دو رشته با این شرایط نمیشه*


تحصیل همزمان که کلا نمیشه، تو دفترچه نوشته قبل ثبت نام باید انصراف بدی

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام
> این سوال رو از سنجش پرسیدم فردا نتیجه رو میگم
> ولی یه سوال. قبلا که کنکور ازاد و سراسری یکی نبود هم نیازی به انصراف بود ایا؟


ممنون. نه. از سال 92 این تبصره اضافه شده

----------


## artim

> تحصیل همزمان که کلا نمیشه، تو دفترچه نوشته قبل ثبت نام باید انصراف بدی


تو شرایط خاص میشه

----------


## zia

سلام ببخشید این سوالو میکنم چرا میخواین از پرستاری انصراف بدین ؟ مگه رشته خوبی نیس ؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> ببین مسله معافیت تحصیلی هست اگه قبول شد باید یک ماه قبل قبولی انصراف بده واسه لغو معافیت تحصیلی و صدور معافیت تحصیلی جدید البته روزانه که باشی طبق دفترچه باید زودتر انصراف بدیاگه بحث معافیت نیست باید از اموزش دانشگاه مربوطه پرسید که میشه یا نه که بعد از قبولی انصراف دادبرای ثبت نام که حتما باید قبلش انصراف داده باشی اگه جزو اون مطالب بالا که گفتم نباشی


اقا من این سوال رو از سنجش پرسیدم 
سلام‌. من دانشجوي كارشناسي پرستاري هستم.چون روزانه هستم تو دفترچه كنكور نوشته كه براي ثبت نام بايد انصراف بدم. ميخواستم بدونم براي شركت در كنكور ازاد هم بايد انصراف بدم؟ با تشكر
پاسخ: 
با سلام براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص با مركز ازمون دانشگاه ازاد تماس حاصل فرماييد. شماره تلفن 235330 (12 خط) تماس حاصل نماييد. www.azmoon.orgبا سپاس
این یعنی ازاد اصلا ربطی به سنجش نداره؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> واسم اون یکماه دردسر نمیشه؟
> مثلا فرار از خدمت و از اینجور حرفا؟





> تو شرایط خاص میشه


من بلد نیستم عکس بزارم ولی کادرآبی صفحه 3 دفترچه شماره 1 مطالعه کنید

----------


## artim

> اقا من این سوال رو از سنجش پرسیدم 
> سلام‌. من دانشجوي كارشناسي پرستاري هستم.چون روزانه هستم تو دفترچه كنكور نوشته كه براي ثبت نام بايد انصراف بدم. ميخواستم بدونم براي شركت در كنكور ازاد هم بايد انصراف بدم؟ با تشكر
> پاسخ: 
> با سلام براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص با مركز ازمون دانشگاه ازاد تماس حاصل فرماييد. شماره تلفن 235330 (12 خط) تماس حاصل نماييد. www.azmoon.orgبا سپاس
> این یعنی ازاد اصلا ربطی به سنجش نداره؟؟



بله درسته ازاد ربطی به سنجش نداره شما باید با دانشگاه ازاد صحبت کنی
سیستم این دو تا فرق میکنه




> من بلد نیستم عکس بزارم ولی کادرآبی صفحه 3 دفترچه شماره 1 مطالعه کنید


به هر حال از موقع انصراف یکسال فرصت هست که دفترچه اعزام فرستاده بشه و در طول یکسال غیبتی در کار نیست

----------


## mehdi.m

> اقا من این سوال رو از سنجش پرسیدم 
> سلام‌. من دانشجوي كارشناسي پرستاري هستم.چون روزانه هستم تو دفترچه كنكور نوشته كه براي ثبت نام بايد انصراف بدم. ميخواستم بدونم براي شركت در كنكور ازاد هم بايد انصراف بدم؟ با تشكر
> پاسخ: 
> با سلام براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص با مركز ازمون دانشگاه ازاد تماس حاصل فرماييد. شماره تلفن 235330 (12 خط) تماس حاصل نماييد. www.azmoon.orgبا سپاس
> این یعنی ازاد اصلا ربطی به سنجش نداره؟؟


شمام پرستاری میخونی؟ 
من از اداره کل آموزش علوم پزشکی مشهد پرسیدم، اونا یکی از خبره ترین کارشناسان آموزشی کشور هستن، گفتن که آزاد قبول کنه حله، حالا هردو میپرسیم ببینیم چی درمیاد!

----------


## sepanta1990

> بله درسته ازاد ربطی به سنجش نداره شما باید با دانشگاه ازاد صحبت کنی
> سیستم این دو تا فرق میکنه
> 
> 
> 
> به هر حال از موقع انصراف یکسال فرصت هست که دفترچه اعزام فرستاده بشه و در طول یکسال غیبتی در کار نیست


پس این چیزایی که تو دفترچه کنکور سراسری نوشته برا ازاد نیست. اینکه قبل ثبت نام کنکور باید از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف بدی و تسویه حساب کنی. پس تسویه حسابم لازم نیس؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام ببخشید این سوالو میکنم چرا میخواین از پرستاری انصراف بدین ؟ مگه رشته خوبی نیس ؟


اصصصلا خوب نیس، وقتی ما اومدیم کسی بهمون نگفت، الان تو گلستان! موندیم

----------


## sepanta1990

> شمام پرستاری میخونی؟ 
> من از اداره کل آموزش علوم پزشکی مشهد پرسیدم، اونا یکی از خبره ترین کارشناسان آموزشی کشور هستن، گفتن که آزاد قبول کنه حله، حالا هردو میپرسیم ببینیم چی درمیاد!


نه من دقیقا سوال شما رو پرسیدم. من ای تی میخونم میخواستم بدونم بعد انصراف لازمه تسویه حساب کنم یا نه. که با این جوابشون گویا نه انصراف میخواد نه تسویه حساب

----------


## mehdi.m

> نه من دقیقا سوال شما رو پرسیدم. من ای تی میخونم میخواستم بدونم بعد انصراف لازمه تسویه حساب کنم یا نه. که با این جوابشون گویا نه انصراف میخواد نه تسویه حساب


ممنون لطف کردی. هزینه های انصراف که مطمئن ام باید بدی
من الان شک کردم برای بین الملل قضیه چیجوری میشه!؟

----------


## artim

> پس این چیزایی که تو دفترچه کنکور سراسری نوشته برا ازاد نیست. اینکه قبل ثبت نام کنکور باید از دانشگاه روزانه انصراف بدی و تسویه حساب کنی. پس تسویه حسابم لازم نیس؟


نه شرایط ازاد رو تو سایتش میزنه

----------


## sepanta1990

> ممنون لطف کردی. هزینه های انصراف که مطمئن ام باید بدی
> من الان شک کردم برای بین الملل قضیه چیجوری میشه!؟


انصراف چه هزینه ای داره؟؟ من فقط ۳ تومن وام دانشجویی گرفته بودم که اگه میخواستن اونو باید تسویه میکردم.

----------


## mehdi.m

> انصراف چه هزینه ای داره؟؟ من فقط ۳ تومن وام دانشجویی گرفته بودم که اگه میخواستن اونو باید تسویه میکردم.


هزینه آموزش رایگان میگیرن، برای رشته ما مدت زمان کارآموزی تو بیمارستان خیلی هزینش زیاده، اون وام و اینارو که طبیعیه میگیرن
زنگ زدم از آزاد پرسیدم، گفت قبل ثبت نام تو واحد آزاد انصراف بدید و قطع کرد!

----------


## sepanta1990

> هزینه آموزش رایگان میگیرن، برای رشته ما مدت زمان کارآموزی تو بیمارستان خیلی هزینش زیاده، اون وام و اینارو که طبیعیه میگیرن
> زنگ زدم از آزاد پرسیدم، گفت قبل ثبت نام تو واحد آزاد انصراف بدید و قطع کرد!


احتمالا شما چون طرح دارین هزینه شو میگیرن.برا مهندسیا که فقط هرچی وام گرفتی تسویه میکنی و تمام..
من تو سایت ازاد پرسیدم اونجا بهتر جواب میدن.نتیجه رو میگم.

----------


## sin fc

> بله درسته ازاد ربطی به سنجش نداره شما باید با دانشگاه ازاد صحبت کنی
> سیستم این دو تا فرق میکنه
> 
> 
> 
> به هر حال از موقع انصراف یکسال فرصت هست که دفترچه اعزام فرستاده بشه و در طول یکسال غیبتی در کار نیست


من دی 93 انصراف دادم از رورانه و معافیت تحصیلیم باطل شد. مهر 94 هم ایشالا میرم دانشگاه. ولی تو این مدت دفترچه ای چیزی نگرفتم. مشکلی داره؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> من دی 93 انصراف دادم از رورانه و معافیت تحصیلیم باطل شد. مهر 94 هم ایشالا میرم دانشگاه. ولی تو این مدت دفترچه ای چیزی نگرفتم. مشکلی داره؟؟؟



نه مشکل نداره

----------


## Reza_sadeghi864

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من این سوال رو برای خانومم میپرسم
لیسانس محیط زیست از دانشگاه آزاد داره  24 سالشه و 93 فارق التحصیل شده.
علاقه داره که دبیری بخونه و معلم بشه. حالا چه دبستان چه رشته های دیگه مثل زیست و شیمی و . . . 
دیپلمش تجربیه
سوال من اینه که آیا امکانش هست که کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه ؟
چه رتبه ای میخواد واسه تربیت معلم یا دبیری ؟
ساکن کرج - مهرشهر هستیم (نمیدونم منطقه چنده)
چه چیزایی باید بیشتر بخونه یا ضریب کدوم درسا واسه این رشته ها بالاتره ؟

تاریخ کنکور بعدی و تاریخ ثبت نامش

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان. من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور آزاد هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟ ممنون


من از سایت مرکز آزمون آزاد هم پرسیدم

*سوال:*سلام  .من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه  هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور سراسری برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم و با  دانشگاه مربوطه تسویه حساب کنم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور ازاد-از  طریق کنکور سراسری- هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟  همچنین در صورت انصراف ایا نیازی به تسویه حساب با دانشگاه قبلیم هست یا  نه؟با تشکر 

*جواب:*  بعد از قبولی برای انصراف با اموزش واحد تماس بگیرید

نه سلامی نه علیکی. اینم جوابشون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> من از سایت مرکز آزمون آزاد هم پرسیدم
> 
> *سوال:*سلام  .من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه  هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور سراسری برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم و با  دانشگاه مربوطه تسویه حساب کنم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور ازاد-از  طریق کنکور سراسری- هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟  همچنین در صورت انصراف ایا نیازی به تسویه حساب با دانشگاه قبلیم هست یا  نه؟با تشکر 
> 
> *جواب:*  بعد از قبولی برای انصراف با اموزش واحد تماس بگیرید
> 
> نه سلامی نه علیکی. اینم جوابشون


اگر در حال تحصیل در دانشگاه روزانه هستید،نیازمند انصراف برای شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری هستید.

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> من این سوال رو برای خانومم میپرسم
> لیسانس محیط زیست از دانشگاه آزاد داره  24 سالشه و 93 فارق التحصیل شده.
> علاقه داره که دبیری بخونه و معلم بشه. حالا چه دبستان چه رشته های دیگه مثل زیست و شیمی و . . . 
> دیپلمش تجربیه
> سوال من اینه که آیا امکانش هست که کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه ؟
> چه رتبه ای میخواد واسه تربیت معلم یا دبیری ؟
> ساکن کرج - مهرشهر هستیم (نمیدونم منطقه چنده)
> چه چیزایی باید بیشتر بخونه یا ضریب کدوم درسا واسه این رشته ها بالاتره ؟
> ...


داداش دبیری بخاد بخونه خیلی سنش میگذره هاااا...بعدشم شانس بیاره نندازنش تو ی منطقه محروم!! بنظرم کار دیگه ای بکنه بهتره

----------


## sepanta1990

> اگر در حال تحصیل در دانشگاه روزانه هستید،نیازمند انصراف برای شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری هستید.


پس این چی گفته؟؟برا سراسری میدونم ولی برا آزاد...؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> من از سایت مرکز آزمون آزاد هم پرسیدم
> 
> *سوال:*سلام  .من دانشجو کارشناسی پرستاری هستم و قصد شرکت تو کنکور 95 دارم. چون روزانه  هستم مطابق دفترچه کنکور سراسری برای ثبت نام باید انصراف بدم و با  دانشگاه مربوطه تسویه حساب کنم. میخاستم بدونم برای شرکت تو کنکور ازاد-از  طریق کنکور سراسری- هم باید انصراف بدم یا بدون انصراف میشه شرکت کرد؟  همچنین در صورت انصراف ایا نیازی به تسویه حساب با دانشگاه قبلیم هست یا  نه؟با تشکر 
> 
> *جواب:*  بعد از قبولی برای انصراف با اموزش واحد تماس بگیرید
> 
> نه سلامی نه علیکی. اینم جوابشون


من تلفنی هم پرسیدم همینجوری مبهم جواب داد. عجب. ممنون خلاصه لطف کردی

----------

